# Do you do archery?



## dingdong (Feb 10, 2015)

*How many shoot archery?*​
*How often do you shoot bows?*

very often516.67%occasionally1756.67%very few times26.67%never620.00%


----------



## dingdong (Feb 10, 2015)

I know archery is more mainstream than slingshots, so I was wondering how many people here do archery. It's what got me into this.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

You should add a "I used to" to your poll.

I used to shoot recurve for a little bit, but then I messed up my left shoulder and couldn't anymore. Slingshots though don't bother the shoulder at all so I am good to go!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Compound bow background, which lead me to slingshots...it was down the rabbit hole from there  I still go to the range with my wanne be hunter buddies haha


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Phoul Mouth said:


> You should add a "I used to" to your poll.
> 
> I used to shoot recurve for a little bit, but then I messed up my left shoulder and couldn't anymore. Slingshots though don't bother the shoulder at all so I am good to go!


I copy what you said but was my right shoulder instead...we might be to weak lol


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

slingshooterPT said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > You should add a "I used to" to your poll.
> ...


. There is quite a large population of Brits on here and as we have our hands tied behind our back in this ever increasing mamby pamby nanny state that we call home, most would probably love to bow hunt but we are not allowed, the catty is having a bit of a resurgence as it can be put in the pocket and know one knows you have one, and as the powers that be still see it as a toy there are not as yet any laws to stop you owning one, but it will come ,the country side is over run with deer and the population is multiplying out of control, but if we dare to kill one we face two years up the jail so on behalf of all Brits here it's a know


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Yep, still a shootin' archery, started at five years old, will be 70 this year so do the math. My shoulders have bursitis so dunno how long I'll last with my bow...


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

got a long bow and made aflat bow out of hickory


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Put me in the used to category. Trained 32 yrs. as a recurve shooter, 15 of that was pretty much a career. Shot on some great teams. I dearly love it. I recently had to retire due to R. A. In my hands. I also love slingshots, but can't pinch the pouch with my thumb. I've been gripping the pouch between my four finger and middle finger. That's why I joined the forum, to gleen as much info as I can. Love it so far, you guys are awesome!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I picked up a 30# Samick Sage recurve a couple of weeks ago for something different to shoot. It actually does 172fps with a low stretch string and 300gr carbon arrows. I shot 50-60# trad bows through the 90s but gave up due to shoulder issues. This 30# bow seems to be okay... so far.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Due to the mindset of people and the bad reputation of slingshots, it will take a long time to bring slingshots to mainstream. I know several people that are hesitant to let their kids shoot slingshots, for fear of broken windows. I refer people to this Forum so they can see that we are responsible when shooting slingshots. I also tell them I can't speak for some about being responsible other than that, right GrrayWolf(-: I tried archery, but due to work I did not stay with it.


----------



## Rock in Flight (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes. It's still my number one choice. I make my own stuff too.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

When I was a kid ( about 70 years ago) I made my own bow and arrows from sticks my father cut in our back yard. I made arrow heads from nails. At some point I received a lemonwood recurve for Christmas. I taught Archery at a Boy Scout camp, hunted with a bow for several years and made several self bows before a bad shoulder forced me to give it up. That reminds me, I have volumes one, two and three of the BOWYER'S BIBLE, in new condition that I would be interested in selling or trading . Anyone interested?

GP


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Not so much since i started shoting slingshots. But i make my own bows from ash on my land and arows from spruce from old boat masts. Or i should say one boat mast i brought home years ago.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still shoot bows now and then. However slingshot are just more fun .


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

NaturalFork said:


> I still shoot bows now and then. However slingshot are just more fun .


Ya u don't brake or loose a slinshot as often as u do arrows. And u can't put a bow in your back pocket.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

My current favorite is a replica Mongolian horse bow. My next favorite is a replica Plains Indian horse bow. Both are very unforgiving bows but I enjoy the challenge. I also shoot a Tradtech Titan II with ILF recurve limbs although sometimes ILF longbow limbs. Very forgiving set ups. Then there is my Bryan Holly longbow.....

Hoping to figure out slingbows.


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I belong to the used to group. I still have my archery equipment but it has been years. Like many, I don't know if I have the shoulders for it now. I think I'll give it a try soon. I have a nice archery range here in Sacramento close to where I live and it's public and free! Well, it cost $5 to get into the park if you drive.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

I shoot traditional archery just about every day when the weather is good. Mostly these days I shoot R/D Longbows. No training wheels or sights here for me.

I love traditional archery. I have made a number of self bows over the years as well. The reason I just got interested in slingshots is thinking that it will be somewhat similar and allow me to take it on hikes and bike rides with the kids.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Both our kids have had Archery Birthday parties at a range in our city. I've shot there, but that's about it.

If I had land or lived outside the city, I'm sure I'd be an archer. It is fun stuff but difficult to do in the city, unless you want to spend time indoors at a paid range.

Slingshot shooting is cheaper and easier for me to do on a regular basis and allows me to enjoy the outdoors at the same time.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

That makes total sense. I could see how living in the city would make things difficult for archery. I am fortunate enough to live on 40 acres with a 15 acre field and 25 acres of woods. This allows me to do a lot of wood roaming and stump shooting as well as shoot up to 400 yards in the field. If it were not for this I am not sure how much fun archery would be to me either. I guess I am a bit spoiled.


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Shot out to 225 yards at a 16"x12" target today. This is a lot of fun. I can usually get within 6-12 feet. I kind of play a golf style game. I shoot three arrows. Walk to where my arrows land and shoot at the target until I stick all arrows in the target. Usually they are close enough that I just draw halfway back and take the shot from my waist. So I usaully score a 6 which is one shot down and one shot in the target with three arrows. This would be a fun game to play with a few people.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Yes I do archery, I have a 60 pound hunting compound bow. Slingshots are great for practice when you can't be bothered getting your bow out and also have so many other advantages but I love my bow.

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Ditch that wheel bow and come to the dark side. . Seriously though, if you enjoy the slingshot, and archery, then you will fall in love with a nice trad bow such as a recurve or R/D Longbow. I have shot traditional since I was a kid. Got a compound at one point and it almost ruined archery for me. Gave it away and never looked back. I dont know a wheel bow guy that tried a traditional bow that didn't love it.

My analogy for a compound bow is like shooting a scoped rifle at 25 yards vs shooting trad bows is like shooting an open sight rifle at 100 yards. Shooting open sights at 100 keeps you challenged while the scoped rifle is too easy and gets boring. That is my feeling anyways. When I got my wheel bow I was spitting arrows regularly. It was just too easy.

I dont say this to be pompous or rude, just to try to encourage you to pick up a true bow and I think you would really like it.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Slingster said:


> Ditch that wheel bow and come to the dark side. . Seriously though, if you enjoy the slingshot, and archery, then you will fall in love with a nice trad bow such as a recurve or R/D Longbow. I have shot traditional since I was a kid. Got a compound at one point and it almost ruined archery for me. Gave it away and never looked back. I dont know a wheel bow guy that tried a traditional bow that didn't love it.
> 
> My analogy for a compound bow is like shooting a scoped rifle at 25 yards vs shooting trad bows is like shooting an open sight rifle at 100 yards. Shooting open sights at 100 keeps you challenged while the scoped rifle is too easy and gets boring. That is my feeling anyways. When I got my wheel bow I was spitting arrows regularly. It was just too easy.
> 
> I dont say this to be pompous or rude, just to try to encourage you to pick up a true bow and I think you would really like it.


Slingster I agree ,I was actually thinking of getting a recurve something fun for some target practice and all ,I think it would probably really help with slingshot shooting aswell.I would like a recurve takedown for its simplicity aswell ,great for survival style adventures .

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

If you want a good takedown that is reasonably priced check out the Samick Sage. They work well and don't cost very much. I inherited my brothers and it is pretty nice.

Personally I really like one piece R/D Longbows. I like short longbows, which kind of seems like a misnomer.  My current favorite is my Custom 54" Falco Storm at 45# with two layers of carbon. This is crazy light, no hand shock, fast, and sooo smooooth. Took six months to get but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

Slingster said:


> If you want a good takedown that is reasonably priced check out the Samick Sage. They work well and don't cost very much. I inherited my brothers and it is pretty nice.
> 
> Personally I really like one piece R/D Longbows. I like short longbows, which kind of seems like a misnomer.  My current favorite is my Custom 54" Falco Storm at 45# with two layers of carbon. This is crazy light, no hand shock, fast, and sooo smooooth. Took six months to get but it was well worth the wait.


The samick looks nice actually and the reviews are so good , actually might look into one???? and I could imagine ,would be a great bow!

Sent from my E6553 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah I think if you enjoy slingshots, you will really enjoy trad archery. If you are interested I have a like new Bear Grizzly in 45# that I have only shot for about a month becore gettig my custom Falco Storm. I have been thinking about selling it since I really only shoot the Falco now. It is a sweet shooter, just hooked on longbows right now. Check them out. I woukd give you a good deal on it to help you get started. Think I have a glove somewhere as well for your drawing hand.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Now we're on the right track!!!!!!!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I love all projectile weapons, have been using numerous ones since age 7. I have always been pretty good with them.

I have a 75lb compound gathering dust.

When I own some land again I may get back into bows and get a recurve. I am the opposite of many people here, bows don't bother my worn out wrist like slingshots do. But I suspect even when I can easily shoot a bow again I will remain mostly in the slingshot camp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thwack (Apr 10, 2016)

Still shooting a 50 lb Pearson recurve made around 1958. Usually fling about 40 arrows when the mood strikes, then it usually takes a few days for my shoulder to recuperate.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I started on a Pearson in 84. A Colt I believe. Those were sure good times. I could do 400 shots and still be ready to go! Really miss it. Got to shoot with some of the top shooters in the world. Miss them too. Guess all good things must come to an end. I keep coming up with new ways to keep shooting slingshots. But my hands are getting worse everyday. I'll stick to this forum, I've met alot of really nice people! Pardon my ramblings!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ibojoe said:


> I started on a Pearson in 84. A Colt I believe. Those were sure good times. I could do 400 shots and still be ready to go! Really miss it. Got to shoot with some of the top shooters in the world. Miss them too. Guess all good things must come to an end. I keep coming up with new ways to keep shooting slingshots. But my hands are getting worse everyday. I'll stick to this forum, I've met alot of really nice people! Pardon my ramblings!


No need. I'm the worst rambler on these boards.

I still haven't fully accepted that my body can't handle what I want it to do anymore. I just try to tell young men that they will pay later if they overdo it like I
used to.

Hopefully ortho doctor can help my wrist.

Anyway. Sorry about the health problem derail guys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Used to make my own self bows and arrows. But slingshots have taken over. Thinking about getting back into it.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I have shot and hunted with longbows and recurves for 60 years. I presently am down to 16 bows including three that I built myself, The traditional bow is a formidable weapon capable of taking large game when shot within its recognized range limitations. I shoot at least four times a week sometimes more often to maintain my form and strength. I have taken multiple examples of big game including everything from a 410 pond black bear to wild boar, deer, pheasant, squirrel, rabbit, and numerous species of both salt and fresh water fish. Although trophy animals are recordable through the Pope and Young Organization, the taking of any animal with the stick bow is an achievement that offers great satisfaction. I have not had the time to devote to my slingshots to attempt hunting excursions for small game, but I do pretty well "killing" cans and have almost as much fun. I must admit that I have many more slingshots than bows 8^). Both sports are terribly addictive.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a fiber glass rod / pvc pipe bow I made and some carbon fiber arrow I picked up at Walmart on clearance that I take out from time to time to keep the dust from getting too thick on them. However slingshots are much more fun, relaxing and over all enjoyable.


----------

